# Then and Now



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

There was a thread here recently with pictures of puppies and what they have grown into. I found it very interesting and went in search of Rico's pup picture. Am posting here, because I can't find that other thread.

Rico then:









Rico now:









*Please post more!!*


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

He is one handsome dog! Love the pictures 
Are Rico and Lucy related?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a beautiful furball he is! Lovely pictures.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwwww...I was just looking at Riley's puppy pictures yesterday and thinking how fast they grow up! Rico has grown into one handsome Hav!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

No relation.

Rico is from:
Sire: Ch. Los Perritos Just a Gigolo
Dam: Ch. Kamelott's Bryn n Gryn

and Lucy is:
Sire: Carousel's Ma'hala
Dam: Alderon's Suria

I wanted a mostly black male the first time around and then something entirely different with Lucy! I sure did get that!

Lucy then-









Lucy now-









and I know she's going to turn cream and red and pewter as soon as that hair gets cipped!!! Boo-hoo


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory, I can't believe how much Finnegan looks like Lucy. I know he looks like he will turn the same colors! How old is Lucy?


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG we have clones!! Lucy is almost 7 months old now. She weighs in at 7 lbs. How old is Finnegan??


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's some pics of Finnegan - he is 4 months old now - we have had him for 1 1/2 months now.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

that's really amazing, Michelle. He is so cute (I'm partial to sable chocolates:biggrin1We'll have to keep each other posted on how they both change!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory, I LOVE that coloring too! I hope he does not lighten too much. Finnegan is about 3 1/2 - 4 lbs now at 4 months. We must keep each other posted!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the bed Michelle!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

and Lucy is:
Sire:* Carousel's Ma'hala*Dam: Alderon's Suria

Todd and Lucy have the same Sire! :biggrin1:

Here are Todd's..


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*has Todd's coloring changed?*

It looks like his coat is about the same color as he was as a puppy. What color was he when he was born?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> It looks like his coat is about the same color as he was as a puppy. What color was he when he was born?


He was sable and white, pretty close to the same color as when I brought him home. 
He keeps getting darker red and he's developing a lot of ticking throughout his coat.
He has freckles all over his shoulders and legs...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*The colors of the rainbow...*

I think you guys are referring to the thread I started yesterday, a black and white puppy turns to a silver and white dog.

if you haven't seen this, check it out:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

This shows all the different color variations in the breed, plus color changes from puppy to adult and the stages in between.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Todd is soo cute!

Here's Pixie at 2.5 weeks, 5.5 weeks and 6.5 months. How time flies!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH Beth...I could just "eat her up" What a BEAUTIFUL girl!!! In the 2nd pic, Seamus lays the same way with his paws crossed (guess I shouldn't be braggin bout that as he IS a boy ound:ound


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie as a puppy










Sophie now


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Eva, If you ever feel like you can't handle Todd. I'd be happy to take him off your hands   I just love that pup!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus barely walking at 4 weeks








Completely relaxed at 5 weeks








Linus at 9.5 months








His dark color does not seem to be fading. His back used to be a really dark brown/black, but seems to be black now so maybe he is darkening.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a picture taken of a puppy in my first litter. She was my pick puppy who I probably should have kept. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

And then there's Alana. I kept her as my first Bred by.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Linus barely walking at 4 weeks
> View attachment 18675
> 
> 
> ...


Geez-I'm really sorry but I'm afraid you're going to have to send Linus to me.

Beth and Pixie Puff:biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I love all these pups!! Linus and Sophie are beautiful!! And Pixie is sucha cutie!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My mom who does not want a pet keeps begging for Linus---"Any time you get tired of him, you can send him to me...". 

I would just cry without my hopping bunny/dog. 
Now a visit would be fun....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I just love Alana*

We also named our daughter this,
in Celtic it means Awakening...or is that what it means in Hawaiian?

Either way it is a lovely name for a beautiful dog!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Geez-I'm really sorry but I'm afraid you're going to have to send Linus to me.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff:biggrin1:


Oh Beth that will be fine because your
just going to have to send me that Pixie Puff ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does everyone feel this way about their dogs or is it just these special little Havs that steal our hearts?????

They're the sweetest doggies I've ever had the pleasure of knowing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

micki2much said:


> Oh Beth that will be fine because your
> just going to have to send me that Pixie Puff ound:


Ok-she wants to see snow anyway. Keep checking your front doorway!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Does everyone feel this way about their dogs or is it just these special little Havs that steal our hearts?????
> 
> They're the sweetest doggies I've ever had the pleasure of knowing!


Yep Ann-they are truly cool dogs. I think I need another........

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My next Hav will be a boy with one of those color changing coats. My Crickie doesn't change a whole lot. Awww....but then, looking thru these pictures again, I don't know if I'd want her to change. Here's her progression.

Here's Cricket as a 4 day old pup:









This may have been 4 weeks?









The day she came home:









Now:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yep Ann-they are truly cool dogs. I think I need another........
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


Me too Beth!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want Cricket!!!

Actually, I'm reading a book now with a character and name I love so if...WHEN, we get another pup the name will be Dawsey! Boy or girl!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cricket's coloring is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

All of these pictures are so much fun to look at.
Is Cricket a chocolate?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> All of these pictures are so much fun to look at.
> Is Cricket a chocolate?


Jan, yeah, she's a chocolate.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay...I've done this before in another post...but I can't help join in the fun again here!

Posh was part of a candy theme litter so her name was "Taffy."


















This is a blurry shot from the first day I met Posh and the first day I met my breeder, Posh was my breeder's in the running puppy at that time. I was in love with her from the first day I saw her (Posh, not the breeder! ha!)









This is Posh on the day I brought her home at six months old:









Posh at ten months old:









And Posh now:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I heart Posh. She has the sweetest expression ever.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's what I though too, such an expressive face!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Cricket is such a cutie. She really hasn't changed color much so far.

I love Posh. Her colors amazing. I wonder if you cut her hair if she'd end up all blonde.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Posh is a beautiful girl. You are lucky that she allows you to "do her hair". Pixie does not like it one bit.

Bteh and Pixie Puff


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*It's time to introduce myself*

I have to admit that I have been a dedicated reader of this forum for months, but did not believe I had enough experience with havanese to make a valuable contribution. However, our pups are now 7 months old and just short of a year, and we've been havanese owners for almost 10 months. So, I thought I'd start with before and after photos and then promise to respond to questions members ask when we've faced similiar issues.

Here is Paco at 10 weeks and again at 9 months, followed by Luke at 11 weeks and again at 6 months:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome::welcome: Harvey, your boys are beautiful!!!!! Paco looks like my Finnegan, is he a chocalate sable?? and that Luke looks like a teddy bear!!!! Better be carefule, there are ALOT of pppy snatchers here (including myself) and your guys look like they might be prime targets!!!ound: Welcome again!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If I had a big back yard...*

I think I would be a havanese baby sitter. This way I could have lots of them and not really own them all (or have the vet bills). I love these dogs so much.

Being a hav owner though has made me love all dogs more, but havanese will always have a special place in my heart.

Those of you with these new little cuties, know that we live precariously through you or we would all have more dogs than we could realistically love and care for!

When we had our playdate, there were ten dogs in the yard all running around and having fun. But imagine grooming them all. I do find it soothing...but ten!

Paco and Luke are absolute stunners...and let's add little Pixie into that mix. They just keep getting better and better.

Hey I grew up in Vienna, VA...where in DC are you? Get ready for a lot of people...half of our customers are buying clothing for the inaguration! And that is just from Manhattan Beach area!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Harvey-
They're both beautiful, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Harvey. They are both very handsome! Luke (I think) is an unusual color, so that is extra fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Harvey! Your boys are beautiful. The forum isn't just about you answering questions, it's about you asking them! You shouldn't feel like you need to contribute only by answering questions, asking them is just as important.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Harvey-

I love redheads!! I want Luke!!! Paco looks like my Lucy, too. Now I can see what I have to look forward to in a few months!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

For those who have commented, thanks for the welcome. Paco is a chocolate sable. As you can see, he started out dark brown and tan, and is now tan and silver. His adult photo makes him look predominantly silver. Actually, for those of you with similar looking pups, he still has much more tan than it appears from the photo; in some light he looks the color of peanut butter. But, do expect your chocolate sable puppies to lighten a lot after 6 months. Luke is indeed a redhead. At 7 months, his color has not faded at all. He has a little white blaze from his chest up to his chin, but otherwise is very red. I am amazed by their difference in coat texture too. Paco is as silky as they come. Luke, however, is like a big ball of cotton. Luke's hair is almost as long as Paco's (Paco has had two trims, but no full haircut), but his hair stands up on end as if he just received an electric shock. Paco is blowing his coat, but it has been easy to control with a daily brushing. I think when it is Luke's turn, he will need a major puppy cut.
They have been great together. I highly recommend a second puppy after the first is housetrained, as long as both dogs have the temperament for each other. We were careful about choosing Luke based on personality to make sure he would be a good fit.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Harvey

Welcome to the Forum. Your boys are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I love this thread. I loving seeing them as pups!

Here my Mollie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so nice to see all these adorable puppies grow into adult dogs. I cannot believe how much they change through the months. I will check out that link to see if I can get an idea of how Evye will change over time. I can see she is lightening up already. Posting a picture at 9 weeks and 13-1/2 weeks old. Looking at this thread, I think her coloring is most similar to (Perugina) Sophie. I would be tickled if Evye resembled her. Sophie is a cutie.

P.S. The tear stains are driving me nuts. So far bottled water and stainless steel bowls don't seem to be helping too much, if anything, it's worsening.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't resist any longer. I'll post Tucker's Then and Now photos. He is graying, but still classified as black and white by most people.

First photo: about 3 months
Second photo: 22 months


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

oh I love this thread  amazing how they change!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack*

Jack 16 months old first and as a puppy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack looks like such a happy boy! You do a beautiful job of grooming him, Linda.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Jack looks like such a happy boy! You do a beautiful job of grooming him, Linda.


Ditto!! And what a great example of major coat color change!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ditto!! And what a great example of major coat color change!


yeah. If I did not read about coat change, I would think that they are two different dogs lol

Jack is darling and I totally love the color change fact <3


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It's been a while since I check Ache's coat color change. Let's see...
The first pic is Ache at 10 weeks and the second one is Ache now (1 year). Love these changes...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ache is beautiful!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Ache is beautiful!


Thanks.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow, Teresita! I see Ache has always been remarkably beautiful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sigh, pitter pat, pitter pat... I am just in LOVE with Ache... good thing you live so far away!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are my kids as babies and as adults. RICO first as adult and below a baby and ChaCha adult and baby. Pearl and Cruze in next post.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Now Pearl and Cruze: Cruze is the balck and white and Pearl is silver brindle. She was very dark as a pup.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, girls. Ache says she loves you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Teresita, Ache has the sweetest face!

Pattie, if you take Rico to National, I'm stealing him!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kim, 
You'd have to be pretty fast to take my heart boy from me.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

The more pics I see, the more I want another pup.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww.. me too, you know what helps? Reading about Linda (Augie's & his little bro's mom) and Kathy (Abby & McGee's mom) and their adventures with a little one in the house! LOL ound:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ditto today @ 5 years old
Ditto @ 7 weeks. Called Lance by the breeder.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Phoenix today @ 15 months.
Phoenix @ 12 weeks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, so cute with his little flea comb! LOL Tillie is always trying to steal hers too!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love that white hair above the brow!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I just love the before and present photos. Its like having two dogs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww.. me too, you know what helps? Reading about Linda (Augie's & his little bro's mom) and Kathy (Abby & McGee's mom) and their adventures with a little one in the house! LOL ound:


Hmmmm - Tammy, I think I read somewhere that you are going to be going to a No. Ca. play date and riding along with and visiting someone who has puppies????!! :biggrin1: Anyone want to place bets??? ound: Augie and Puppy are getting along famously. They are having the best time chasing each other and wrestling.

Wonderful photos, everyone. Such beautiful Havs!! Amazing the way they have changed from puppyhood to adult! If I somehow got to choose one, there is no way I could decide!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda ...  :laugh:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

This thread is great! I can feel my MHS twitching .. .


----------

